

BSD Unix: Power to the people, from the code - jseliger
http://archive.salon.com/tech/fsp/2000/05/16/chapter_2_part_one/print.html

======
catfish
This post has been up 13 hours and there are no comments. I guess there really
aren't to many of us old farts around who actually used, and still use BSD.

Thank you Bill...

~~~
ruslan
I'm stick to FreeBSD since 2.2.1-RELEASE, I like it a lot and prefer to use it
in all my projects. I tried to migrate to Linux several times during my 15
years career, but with no avail - whenever I touch any Linux box it makes me
puke because of issues with bash, incompatible libraries, innumerous
distributions and package management and wrong filesystem tree, etc. The more
I use FreeBSD the more I like it. Recently we moved our production servers to
FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE with ULE scheduler and gained a lot in performance (as we
run busy pthreaded VoIP switches which do audio transodings) on Intel quad
core CPUs. FreeBSD rocks!

